# Operating Again...



## HMF (Jul 16, 2016)

Over 15 years ago, I operated trolleys up at Seashore Trolley Museum.  But then the kids came, and those 6 hour trips up there stopped.  I missed operating. On our way back from Mystic,  Connecticut last year, we stopped at the Shoreline Trolley Museum in East Haven, Connecticut. Today, I went to the guest operator day, and ran one of the cars again.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 16, 2016)

Very Cool!


----------



## dlane (Jul 17, 2016)

I'ed like to operate one of those, ied keep it vertical though.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 17, 2016)

Indeed . very cool Nels ! ( I had to flip the puter to view the pictures )


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 17, 2016)




----------

